# Renting - Non-Citizen



## ejordan (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello all,

Wondering if it is permissible for a non-New Zealand citizen (such as an American) to rent an apartment or home in new zealand?

ejordan


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ejordan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Wondering if it is permissible for a non-New Zealand citizen (such as an American) to rent an apartment or home in new zealand?
> 
> ejordan


Absolutely - you shouldn't have any problems. In fact you can't even become a citizen until you've had your residents visa for 5 years.


----------

